# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Turgut Özal Kimdir?

## ceyda

turgut_ozal_yakin.jpg
Turgut Özal Malatya'da doğdu. 1950 yılında İstanbul Teknik Üniversitesi'nden Elektrik Mühendisi olarak mezun oldu. 1952 yılında A.B.D'ne giderek ekonomi tahsili gördü. Türkiye'ye döndükten sonra Elektrik İşleri Etüd İdaresi Genel Müdür Yardımcısı oldu ve Türkiye'nin elektrifikasyonu ile ilgili projelerde çalıştı. 1961-62 yılları arasında askerlik hizmetini Milli Savunma Bakanlığı Bilimsel Danışma Kurulu üyesi olarak ifa etti ve Devlet Planlama Teşkilatı'nın kurulmasına katkıda bulundu. Bu sırada, Ortadoğu Teknik Üniversitesi'nde ders de verdi. Bir süre Başbakanlık Teknik Uzmanlar Kurulu Üyesi olarak çalıştı ve 1967-71 yılları arasında da Devlet Planlama Teşkilatı Müsteşarlığı görevini yürüttü. Ekonomik Koordinasyon Kurulu, Para ve Kredi Kurulu, RCD Koordinasyon Kurulu ve AET Koordinasyon Kurulu başkanlıklarında bulundu. 1971-1973 tarihleri arasında Dünya Bankası'nda danışman olarak çalıştı. Türkiye'ye döndükten sonra çeşitli sınai kuruluşlarda çalıştı ve 1979 yılı sonlarına doğru Başbakanlık Müsteşarı olarak atandı. Aynı dönemde Devlet Planlama Teşkilatı Müsteşarlığı görevini de vekaleten yürüttü. 12 Eylül 1980 müdahalesinden sonra kurulan hükûmete ekonomik işlerden sorumlu Başbakan Yardımcısı olarak atandı. 1982 yılında bu görevinden istifa etti. 1983 yılında Anavatan Partisi'ni kurdu ve aynı yıl yapılan genel seçimlerde partisinin başarılı olması üzerine hükûmeti kurmakla görevlendirildi ve böylece Türkiye'nin 19. Başbakanı oldu. 1987 yılında yapılan seçimler sonrasında tekrar hükûmet kurdu ve başbakan olarak görev yaptı. 31 Ekim 1989'da TBMM tarafından Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin 8.Cumhurbaşkanı olarak seçildi ve 9 Kasım 1989 tarihinde bu görevine başladı. 17 Nisan 1993 tarihinde geçirdiği bir rahatsızlık sebebiyle görevi sırasında vefat etti .

----------

